# Quit yesterday



## i'll_tip_you_in_the_app (Dec 7, 2017)

Quit yesterday, as a Christmas gift to myself. I gave it a chance for three months. Driver saturation and low pay, coupled with clueless pax and too many pointless miles being put on my car, were the deciding factors. I was hoping that Uber would bring in a nice supplemental income on evenings and weekends, but that wasn't the case.

I wish all of you the best, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

i'll_tip_you_in_the_app said:


> Quit yesterday, as a Christmas gift to myself. I gave it a chance for three months. Driver saturation and low pay, coupled with clueless pax and too many pointless miles being put on my car, were the deciding factors. I was hoping that Uber would bring in a nice supplemental income on evenings and weekends, but that wasn't the case.
> 
> I wish all of you the best, Merry Christmas.


Did it for a year and a half. The income in nyc was good but to make good income i had to rob, cheat and steal from uber. I also had to decline 80% of the pings and be nasty to passengers who did not reflect my moral compass. I quit because i hate the job and uber. The money was good the job was terrible.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

I quit bc the money was horrible and i saw uber taking 45-85% of the fare and when questioned they say they charge the pax whatever they want and they pay the driver .10 cents a minute. Which is like $6 an hour.


----------



## Silosbabies7 (Dec 10, 2017)

Uber has been an in between for me and had been helpful to get some bills paid however it's not a full time gig for me
I am cutting back on the hours and days that I drive and will still be only part time

Good luck to everyone who is doing this full-time some opportunities have come my way so I have to pursue those 

It's been a fun job but there were those days I got nasty pax in my car 
Or those side ways stares from peeps when they find out I drive for Uber


----------

